# CVS mit Eclipse unter Windows



## Sasa (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

da ich meine Projekte nicht immer nur an meinem Rechner, sondern ab und zu am Notebook bearbeite, ist es irgend lästig immer alle geänderten Dateien manuell über das Netzwerk zu übertragen. Also dachte ich mir, wenn Eclipse ohnehin CVS unterstützt, kann ich auch das benutzen. Nur leider will mir das nicht so recht gelingen. Zunächst habe ich "WinCVS" auf meinem Rechner installiert und dann habe ich ein Repository erstellt:

cvs -d C:\Repository init

Daraufhin wurde ein Unterordner "CVSROOT" erstellt. Auf dieses Repository wollte ich nun mit Eclipse zu greifen, doch leider gab es eine Fehlermeldung (_"no such Repository"_). 

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nicht so recht wusste, was ich in dem Dialog _"Add CVS Repository"_ bei Eclipse eingeben sollte. Als Host habe ich den Computernamen, als Benutzer meinen Benutzernamen, unter dem ich bei Windows angemeldet bin, und kein Passwort angegeben.


Danke für eure Hilfsbereitschaft


----------



## EagleEye (5. Sep 2005)

du mußt in Eclipse den kompletten Pfad angeben
aber wie das genau mit Windows geht kann ich dir nicht sagen da mein CVS Server unter Linux läuft


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Sep 2005)

du müsstest ein eigenes password angeben können (für den cvs server)

als host dann localhost, als repository den pfad


----------



## Sasa (6. Sep 2005)

Ich dachte, es würde auch ganz ohne Passwort funktionieren, wenn ich halt nirgends eins angebe (weder bei CVS noch in Eclipse). Um nun doch eins zu verwenden, kann ich das mit irgendeinem CVS-Befehl nachträglich festlegen? Für meinen Windows-Benutzernamen habe ich nämlich kein Passwort.

Den Pfad gebe ich bei Eclipse entweder als "C:\Repository" oder als "/Repository" an, es gibt aber immer den gleichen Fehler.


----------



## kama (6. Sep 2005)

Sasa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also dachte ich mir, wenn Eclipse ohnehin CVS unterstützt, kann ich auch das benutzen. Nur leider will mir das nicht so recht gelingen. Zunächst habe ich "WinCVS" auf meinem Rechner installiert und dann habe ich ein Repository erstellt:


Wichtig ist, dass WinCVS keine *CVS-Server* sondern ein *CVS GUI Client* ist und nichts anderes.




			
				Sasa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> cvs -d C:\Repository init
> ```
> 
> Daraufhin wurde ein Unterordner "CVSROOT" erstellt. Auf dieses Repository wollte ich nun mit Eclipse zu greifen, doch leider gab es eine Fehlermeldung (_"no such Repository"_).


Das Problem liegt daran, dass Du warscheinlich keinen CVS Server auf dem angegebenen Rechner installiert hast.

Dazu solltest Du Dir mal http://www.cvsnt.org bzw. http://www.nongnu.org/cvs/ anschauen.




			
				Sasa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nicht so recht wusste, was ich in dem Dialog _"Add CVS Repository"_ bei Eclipse eingeben sollte. Als Host habe ich den Computernamen, als Benutzer meinen Benutzernamen, unter dem ich bei Windows angemeldet bin, und kein Passwort angegeben.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfsbereitschaft



Dort musst Du host, Repository Pfad (c:\Repository), User und Password nur wenn auch konfiguriert, und Verbindungsart (pserver, ext, extssh) angegeben werden.
Der User und Passwort von CVS haben mit dem Windows Benutzer nichts zu tun.
Diese werden in CVS per (CVSROOT/passwd) erstellt. Du solltest für den Anfang Ohne Benutzerautorisierung arbeiten.

Weiterhin unterstützt das Eclipse Plugin keinen Zugriff per :local: für CVS und somit musst Du unbedingt einen CVS-Server aufsetzen.


Weiterhin kann ich hier nur empfehlen direkt mit Subversion (http://subversion.tigris.org) anzufangen. Weiterhin empfehle ich bei der Arbeit mit dem Notebook zusätzlich noch SVK (http://svk.elixus.org).
Für Eclipse gibt es auch ein Subversion PlugIn das einfach klasse funktioniert.


----------



## EagleEye (6. Sep 2005)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Eclipse gibt es auch ein Subversion PlugIn das einfach klasse funktioniert.


hmmm da bin ich anderer Meinung 
das hat bei mir überhaupt nicht funktioniert
Wie verbindest du dich zu deinem Server ich machs über ssh und das klappt nicht, das ist bei mir wie der CVS Server ein Linux Server, wenn du Vorschläge hast wie ich das in den Griff bekomme wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## kama (6. Sep 2005)

EagleEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kama hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was funktioniert nicht?



			
				EagleEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie verbindest du dich zu deinem Server ich machs über ssh und das klappt nicht, das ist bei mir wie der CVS Server ein Linux Server, wenn du Vorschläge hast wie ich das in den Griff bekomme wäre ich sehr dankbar



Ich mache das meist plain per *http:* bzw. per *https*. Per SSH tunneln ist mir einfach zu aufwändig.

Ich habe da aber noch was gefunden: http://subclipse.tigris.org/faq.html#svn-ssh. Schau Dir das mal bitte an, vielleicht löst dass das Problem.

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## EagleEye (6. Sep 2005)

ne ich kann einfach nicht zu meinem Server Connecten 
wenn ich SSH mit benutz garnicht und wenn ich über den Server den User anleg klappt das auch nicht nur wenn ich alle reinlasse


----------



## Sasa (7. Sep 2005)

Als ich WinCVS installiert habe, habe ich auch gleich CVSNT installiert, das wurde mitgeliefert. Allerdings handelte um eine ältere Version von CVSNT (2.0.51.0), obwohl es eine ziemlich neue (die neuste?)  Version (2.0.2.4) von WinCVS ist.

Dass es mit dieser alten CVSNT Version gar nicht funktionieren konnte, habe nun http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/inde...e/docs/online/html-cvs/cvs-compatibility.html entnommen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss es mindestens Version 2.0.58b sein.

Mittlerweile habe ich die neuste Version (2.5.02.2064), die ich von CVSNT finden konnte, installiert. Nachdem ich das alte Repository gelöscht habe, habe ich ein neues erstellt:

cvs -d C:\Repository init

Ich dachte, damit würde ich bereits einen CVS-Server erstellen.

Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht! :cry: Jetzt bekomme ich zwei unterschiedliche Fehlermeldungen: Wenn ich einen beliebigen Benutzernamen eingebe, erscheint die Meldung, dass der Benutzername oder das Passwort ungültig sind und ich werde aufgefordert für den angegeben Benutzernamen ein gültiges Passwort einzugeben, oder wenn ich als Benutzernamen meinen Windows-Benutzernamen angebe heißt es: "Socket Exception: Connection reset".

Wie kann ich denn mal einen CVS-Benutzer anlegen?

Dass Eclipse nicht mit einem lokalen Repository arbeitet kann ich bestätigen. In dem Dialog "_Add CVS Repository_" werden als "Connection type" pserver(das versuche ich zu benutzen), ext und extssh angeboten.

Übrigens liefert der Befehl "_cvs info_" folgende Ausgabe:

Available protocols:

local                 (internal)
ext                   ext 2.5.02 (Servalan) Build 2064
gserver             gserver 2.5.02 (Servalan) Build 2064 (Active Directory)
pserver             pserver 2.5.02 (Servalan) Build 2064
server               server 2.5.02 (Servalan) Build 2064
sserver             sserver 2.5.02 (Servalan) Build 2064
ssh                   ssh 2.5.02 (Servalan) Build 2064
sspi                  sspi 2.5.02 (Servalan) Build 2064

Vielleicht kann ja jemand damit etwas anfangen...


----------



## Sasa (8. Sep 2005)

Mein Problem ist gelöst!   Ich habe endlich einen Weg gefunden, das Repository so zu konfigurieren, dass Eclipse darauf zugreifen kann. Den entscheidenden Hinweis habe ich http://www.devguy.com/fp/cfgmgmt/cvs/cvs_admin_nt.htm entnommen. Es musste lediglich ein Benutzername mit dazugehörigem Passwort für CVS erstellt werden. Das geht einfach mit dem Befehl „_passwd_“:

cvs –d /Repository passwd –a benutzername

Daraufhin wird man aufgefordert, ein Passwort einzugeben und zu bestätigen. Allerdings musste ich als Benutzernamen meinen Windows-Benutzernamen verwenden. 

Ein letztes Problem bestand schließlich noch darin, dass CVS oder Eclipse nicht korrekt arbeitete, solange mein Windows-Benutzername mit dem Computernamen überstimmte. Also änderte ich den Namen für meinen Computer und nun funktioniert es wie gewünscht.


----------



## K-Man (7. Dez 2005)

Dazu hab ich jetzt auch ein paar Fragen:
Geht cvsnt auch unter win98?

Will auch cvs benutzen. Ich muss also folgendes machen:

- cvsnt installieren
- cvs -d /Repository init
- cvs -d /Repository passwd benutzer (und anschließend Passwort eingeben)
  Benutzer muss der Benutzer sein, der in Windows angemeldet ist? So hab ich es zumindest aus dem Thread interpretiert.

Danach kann ich in Eclipse eine neue CVS-Repository-Location anlegen, oder? Also ip angeben, obigen Benutzer und Passwort. Ist der Modus dann pserver? Port kann man default-port verwenden, oder?

Danke...

PS:
Sollte es nicht unter Win98 gehen, dann werd ich wohl gleich Subversion benutzen


----------



## Sasa (10. Dez 2005)

Gleich vorweg: Ich benutze Windows XP - keine Ahnung ob CVSNT unter Windows 98 läuft.  :?:



> Benutzer muss der Benutzer sein, der in Windows angemeldet ist?



So war es zumindest bei mir, anders wollte es nicht funktionieren. In der Dokumentation habe ich davon nichts gefunden.



> Also ip angeben, obigen Benutzer und Passwort.



Ob es auch mit der IP geht, weiß ich gar nicht - ich habe den PC-Namen verwendet bzw. _localhost_.



> Ist der Modus dann pserver? Port kann man default-port verwenden, oder?



Beides: JA


----------



## K-Man (12. Dez 2005)

Jo danke. CVSNT ist wirklich schnell eingerichtet und geht auch gleich ohne Probleme. Hab mir jetzt einen Linux-Server installiert und werd dann mal CVS bzw. Subversion auf diesem Server probieren


----------

